# Big Thanks Tommy & Ron



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tommy, picked up my match rod from Ron today. Ron did a beautiful job, super guy as well. After completing my honey-dos for the day I was able to cast for about an hour. Not only was the rod new to me but the reel, (6500ct hi-speed mag) was also. Threw quit a few times working on my timing and then worked with the reel and finally on the last two cast, moved the mags full off and hit a personal best of 399 ft and 375 not even hammering it. Still need to get the timing consistent, and work with the reel a little more but I can see great things ahead. Thanks again to you both, and you'll be hearing more from me in the future. Also a special thanks to Greg at Greg's bait and tackle for the great deal on the reel.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You are welcome!!

It looks like the rod may work out well for you, nice casting.

Tommy


----------

